# organic beekeeping?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The USDA is still working on them. The board that will decide this is now open to nominations if you're interested.

There have been several drafts, none of which have been approved yet.

Some states have requirements but they differ from state to state.

One of the arguments is whether you have to feed the "organi" hives "organic" sugar syrup from organically grown sources.









That and plastic in the hives and if you are required to treat for mites (but of course remove them from the "organic" program) because it would be cruel to let them die.

It will be interesting what they come up with.

I would just say what you don't do on the label in simple laymans terms, such as "no arachnicides" or "no organophosphates etc.


----------

